# There goes the hunt camp :(



## moneymgmt (May 7, 2008)

The state land my grandfather has hunted since the 1940's.... my dad for his whole life.... and I for mine.... has been flagged to be clear-cut. The meadow with the 4' diameter pine that I hunted under next to my dad when I was just a tot (oh how I wish they'd spare that tree!). The mature oak ridge that I've manicured for deer traffic for 20 years. The area is down miles of 2-track and so desolate that we say anybody you come across out there is either related or lost! I know, I know; good for wildlife, regrowth, and so on but what a bummer! That's a lot of history about to be reduced to hundreds of acres of destruction. I've seen their work in other areas, it isn't huntable, let alone passable, for years.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

That's too bad!.. We see the same thing here in Maine but at least the forestry practices are regulated to some degree. Huge clear-cuts are forbidden and damage from skidders, forwarders, harvesters etc must be repaired... No huge ruts!
Sux that you have to find new hunting grounds but you might get some salvage rights to left behind wood.
It's amazing how fast a re-growth will occur. You might find a great spot to plant in with clover or some hardy root veggie like turnips.. deer love 'em.
..Jon..


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I was on a lease in Arkansas in the Ouachita mountians that happened to, nice old timber we have been on it for years, one guy is 85 and he has been huinting there since he was 12, he said it's the first time he has seen it cut. it is hard to get used to looking at it after


----------

